

How to write a WordPress job description - tzaman
http://www.woothemes.com/2013/09/how-to-write-a-wordpress-job-description/

======
ppgr
Nice article, with must see advice for anyone hiring a developer.

------
mayankg
pretty cool. A good job description is always helpful for both the client and
the contractor. It saves time, less confusion and faster turn around.

